# My boarding stable



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

So i have a boarding barn and my family has our own personal barn for our horses and the horses we train. We have some extra space and where thinking about taking in boarders? What are some pros and cons?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

non payment . drama . will the boarders share an arena with the horses in training.. big problem.. arguements over round pens, asking for training help and expect it free. not cleaning pens. using others tack. dont share tack sheds. everyone gets there own little seperate locked shed. and yet more drama


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

O wow that does not sound fun ya we only have one indoor arena and one tack room in the barn. We were thinking that maybe we could have scheduled riding times or something though?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

when i used to board I had 4 horses. I was on vacation, my neice and myself went out to ride. The person whom rented the house at the stable, and kept a horse there, saw us, ran out , and turned her horse loose in the arena, and informed me that during the week was her use for the arenas not mine. She had also yelled a couple of my other neices and nephews at a diff time, and I simply went and got a newspaper, used the phone at the stable, started calling ads for boarding. The owner asked my why.. Well did He get an ear full. I pay board not to have riding times assigned to me. Not to have someone scream at my family members or myslef. This was a small stable maybe ten stalls. 
I would have never moved to a stable that set riding times.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

O wow! I mean like we have a out door pen too but you cant ride in it in the winter and its not very nice so we were thinking that we would have it asigned to us from 8 am in the morning till 4pm at night then the rest for borders
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Bad idea!
I would NEVER board at a barn that had 'assigned' riding times of any kind. You share the arena 100% of the time or you don't accept boarders.


----------



## 66Domino (Jan 2, 2013)

If you have the time and space, why not just do layup or pasture for yearlings. Love the horses but I wouldn't want a bunch of nut cases running around my barn. Don't forget there's also a *huge* liability if someone is injured on your property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_
Disclaimer: the aforementioned term "nut cases" does in no way apply to anyone on this board. (Unless they're willing to admit to it.).


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I've boarded at many different barns and it showed me that I would never, ever want to get into boarding horses. So much drama. Horse people are CRAZY!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Barrelhorsetrainer said:


> So i have a boarding barn and my family has our own personal barn for our horses and the horses we train. We have some extra space and where thinking about taking in boarders? What are some pros and cons?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You have a boarding barn but your asking for pros and cons for taking on boarders? Do you mean you have a private barn that you also train out of and your thinking about bringing in boarders as a new venture?


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya no we are defenatly deciding against it sounds like to much of a hassel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

66Domino said:


> If you have the time and space, why not just do layup or pasture for yearlings. Love the horses but I wouldn't want a bunch of nut cases running around my barn. Don't forget there's also a *huge* liability if someone is injured on your property.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_
> Disclaimer: the aforementioned term "nut cases" does in no way apply to anyone on this board. (Unless they're willing to admit to it.).


 
Should I raise my hand?


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Its probably best that you dont board. You cannot schedule riding times. Shared tack sheds are a bad idea. liabliolity insurance cost varies depending on states and the Equine Liability laws. CA does not have any, and the law makers are a holes. i hope you get liability coverage fro training/boarding.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes we are coverd liability wise for giveing lessons ect
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

It depends on how many boarders you plan on taking on. Up in nebraska I boarded my horse where I worked, and rented an extra stall to put my tack in. Never had an issue with my tack being used.. and as for using the arena the trainer was happy to share. Obviously if he was working with a horse that was just getting started, I would take myself to the outside arena, or wait for him to be done with said horse.. Usually there was no issue as my horse being in the arean aswell was considered a good training oppertunity..

There are different quality of boarders..just steer clear of those that seem hellbent on drama. There are plenty of good boarders out there that are courteous about arena sharing., but I agree on nixing the set arena times..I wouldn't want to spend good money boarding somewhere where i couldn't used the arena between 8 am and 4 pm.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya we were thinking about taking on only two boarders to start and see how it goes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

there is very little money to be made boarding. I'd personally stick to training/lessons. you can actually make money in that venture.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I board at a therapeutic riding barn so there are times when we aren't allowed to ride in the arena because of the lessons, but our board is reduced to compensate for the lower riding time. Unless you absolutely have to, don't restrict the arena riding time.


----------



## Barrelhorsetrainer (Jan 7, 2013)

Ya i dont think we are going to do it because it seems like there is not a good side too it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

There is also the liability of other people on your property and their horses. Along with drama, horses getting hurt....etc. You are also not making much in return for all the work. With the price of hay and water, board would have to be at $400 to make any profit.


----------

